# San Da- your thoughts?



## Freestyler777 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've wrestled and I have been playing judo for the past 3 years or so.  It only dawned on me now that judo is physical education, and it takes years to get good at throwing people (my own sensei told me that).  I want to learn something practical and get more confident in myself.  San Da appeals to me for many reasons.  

I was wondering what the consensus is on San Da/San Shou?

I've seen youtube videos of it, it is very reminiscent of Muay Thai, which is also great.  

Comments and Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2007)

You can look here

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38089&highlight=sanshou

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56315&highlight=sanda

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51041&highlight=sanshou

What version are you talking about?

I train Sanda (police/Military version) but I have great respect for a good Sanda fighter as well.

Sanda is pretty much made up of Kicking and punching, Qinna, and Shuaijiao. The amount of Qinna and Shuaijiao depends on the version. All version have good hard training though. The versions are Police/Military, Sport and there may be a civilian that is a bit different as well.

Surprisingly I have noticed a lot of similarities to my Taiji and Xingyi


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 16, 2007)

I love San Da/San Shou.

Even though I train Kenpo, I train to compete in Full Contact Karate/Kickboxing/MMA/San Shou.

San Shou is a great sport because its sorta like MMA except Boxing gloves and no ground fighting.


----------

